# Forum General General Discussion  Marriage... Views

## iamjames

Is it looked down on when a man from a country like Russia marries a girl from America?  
Also... how do Russian people look at Americans? Do they over all in general think we are bad... ? I hate being American, I feel like I am looked down on, just because I live here... Its not like I like it here... I hate the culture (if you can even count what we have a "culture") and I hate Bush.... ALOT...  ::   
Liz James

----------


## adoc

Looked down on by whom?  By Americans?  By Russians?  It's not looked down on by Russians, at least i'd be very surprized to find out that it was. And you shouldn't hate the whole nation or yourself for being a part of it for that matter, it's silly and childish, kiddo.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Is it looked down on when a man from a country like Russia marries a girl from America?    
> 			
> 				Don't think so, though I've never seen one.    
> [quote:gzgmwck6]
> Also... how do Russian people look at Americans? Do they over all in general think we are bad... ? I

 [/quote:gzgmwck6]
*cough* Well, I think a lot of Russians consider the Americans off-handed and not too smart. Bush doesn't help either.
But don't be afraid to be looked down on in Russia. If you're nice person you'll be ok and find friends anyway.

----------


## Бармалей

> I hate being American, I feel like I am looked down on, just because I live here... Its not like I like it here... I hate the culture (if you can even count what we have a "culture") and I hate Bush.... ALOT...   
> Liz James

 Sounds like you're the one with issues, not Russians.

----------


## DDT

The poor fellow is suffering from an extreme case of " the grass is always greener on the other side". 
But then again, if he hates himself so much then perhaps I hate him too! Oh well!

----------


## Бармалей

> The poor fellow is suffering from an extreme case of " the grass is always greener on the other side". 
> But then again, if he hates himself so much then perhaps I hate him too! Oh well!

 That ain't no man! It's a woman, man!

----------


## DagothWarez

Of course I hate everything that even slightly looks like american. 
Not because I dislike it... but just because it’s my duty it’s... what I have to do... 
Oh your disgusting sickening culture (if you can even count what you have a "culture"). I hate everything. Baby Bush, Hollywood, Conan O'Brien you name it. 
If you need my help I can kill you if you like. It’s the only way, too late to try to save you.

----------


## tim

why do you hate everything american? it is not your job, you just grew up around alot of people who told you to hate americans, i think that's sick, put your self in an americans shoes, everyone hates you, for what ?? what did we ever do to mother russia!! think about it! if i grew up in a country where everyone told me to hate russia, i would, but i don't hate russia, i never have and never will, but i hate russians who hate americans, thats your problem buddy, live with it!!

----------


## tim

i would not try threaten any americans with your selfish attitude, you might just end up dead!! you know what, i think that you might even hate russia yourself, think about it , you can't blame russia for being such a shit hole, so why not blame the americans, everyone else is. and if you think that russia is so good, why does every russian what to live in america, have you ever thought about that! i didnt  want to talk about russia in such a way, but you forced me to!

----------


## DDT

> That ain't no man! It's a woman, man!

 Damn! I forgot to check..................................Crocodile Dundee style.

----------


## DDT

> i would not try threaten any americans with your selfish attitude, you might just end up dead!! you know what, i think that you might even hate russia yourself, think about it , you can't blame russia for being such a @@@@ hole, so why not blame the americans, everyone else is. and if you think that russia is so good, why does every russian what to live in america, have you ever thought about that! i didnt  want to talk about russia in such a way, but you forced me to!

 Ah don't get your knickers in a twist Timmy........I'm sure he likes Rebecca Stamos at least.

----------


## DagothWarez

> why do you hate everything american?

 Come on dude. Calm down. It’s a joke.

----------


## DagothWarez

исчо адын топег удался   ::

----------


## basurero

Я всегда говорю, что я ненавижу американцев, потому что это забавно. Все так говорят здесь. Но на самом деле, когда я знакомлюсь с американцами, всегда оказываются прикольными людьми.

----------


## DDT

Gee! No surprizes there!

----------


## Бармалей

> i would not try threaten any americans with your selfish attitude, you might just end up dead!!

 Uhm, yeah, I think we can do without the death-threats?

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Бармалей  That ain't no man! It's a woman, man!   Damn! I forgot to check..................................Crocodile Dundee style.

 Yeah. Stupid internet and it's lack of physical contact and all...

----------


## gRomoZeka

А на котого Тим наезжает? Че-то я не пойму.   ::

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

> Is it looked down on when a man from a country like Russia marries a girl from America?  
> Also... how do Russian people look at Americans? Do they over all in general think we are bad... ? I hate being American, I feel like I am looked down on, just because I live here... Its not like I like it here... I hate the culture (if you can even count what we have a "culture") and I hate Bush.... ALOT...   
> Liz James

 Sorry, but I have to agree that this little outburst is childish too. Nowadays, America is not too highly thought of in the world. However, the political aspect and the actual people are 2 different things.. many need to realize that. You should be gratetful you live in the country you do. I'm sure your outlook on things would be entirely different if you lived in say India or Sudan.  
the other day I was watching a program on the Discovery Channel about "Shipbreakers". It's about men, who were in these sort of shipyards and take old ships apart. They're exposed to all sorts of toxics and other harmful things (like asbestos) because many of the ships are old. The doctors can't do anything for them. They simply say, "if you're burning something, work upwind". No protective gear.. only a small piece of cloth over their face to try to protect themselves. After a long day at work, they then go to live in these little shacks (if you can call them that) that's right across the street from where they work. They have no running water, no bathrooms, no road.. just a sort of wasteland outside their home.  
Or how about in Sudan where they massacre each other? 
I'm not saying the US is the greatest country, but you should really learn how to appreciate the life you've been given.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by iamjames  Is it looked down on when a man from a country like Russia marries a girl from America?  
> Also... how do Russian people look at Americans? Do they over all in general think we are bad... ? I hate being American, I feel like I am looked down on, just because I live here... Its not like I like it here... I hate the culture (if you can even count what we have a "culture") and I hate Bush.... ALOT...   
> Liz James   the other day I was watching a program on the Discovery Channel about "Shipbreakers". It's about men, who were in these sort of shipyards and take old ships apart. They're exposed to all sorts of toxics and other harmful things (like asbestos) because many of the ships are old. The doctors can't do anything for them. They simply say, "if you're burning something, work upwind". No protective gear.. only a small piece of cloth over their face to try to protect themselves. After a long day at work, they then go to live in these little shacks (if you can call them that) that's right across the street from where they work. They have no running water, no bathrooms, no road.. just a sort of wasteland outside their home.

 That's one of the most pitiful things I've ever heard. That and the fact that the Chukchi are supposedly the "most contaminated people in the world" according to the UN.

----------


## Dobry

> Is it looked down on when a man from a country like Russia marries a girl from America?  
> Also... how do Russian people look at Americans? Do they over all in general think we are bad... ? I hate being American, I feel like I am looked down on, just because I live here... Its not like I like it here... I hate the culture (if you can even count what we have a "culture") and I hate Bush.... ALOT...   
> Liz James

 Liz, 
My turn to give my 2 kopeks?  Great!    ::   
It is impossible to generalize or judge what is a "good" or "bad" culture.  It's completely the person's own opinion, and one thing I've discovered is that most people during very difficult moments will think back and wish for the childhood memories.... pleasant memories... from their own culture.  During difficult moments, and stress, people will miss their own culture, because of safety, security, comfort, foods, family and friends...in their memories, even if not reality. 
Liz ... you would probably miss America and American culture very much if you joined the "Peace Corps" or missionary work, or moved to another country to work and live.  This is the reality. 
And it is very common among people who move to foreign countries to live to miss their home (native) country... I know from personal experience, and the experiences of my friends from different countries who move to live in other countries. 
My ex-wife often felt these feelings, and she sometimes missed Belarus, her friends, her lifestyle... especially when she was stressed with the American work-style... and the difficulty in creating strong, trusted friendships (a common difficulty in American life, because most Americans frequently move for work, making it very difficult to create a group of trusted friends).  She would miss things like her mother's borscht, the dacha, homemade pickles, picking strawberries near their dacha... the park and trees next to her apartment complex in Minsk... memories from her youth that gave her comfort.   
I have wonderful memories of visiting a Russian market many times near our home in Maryland, because this gave her comfort and happiness, especially talking with the Ukrainian owners and other immigrants. 
But she never wanted to leave America... she knew that her life was better in America, with more work, salary, chances for her.  She's remarried now and very happy   :: , but I still know that when she is sad, she sometimes misses Belarus... the dacha... the fresh strawberries... the mushroom hunts. 
This is very normal for any immigrant, or expatriat, I think. 
I remember when I first moved to Spain I was in paradise... I thought, "Wonderful!  I am out of the 'hell' of America, and living in the "paradise of Madrid!"  That feeling lasted for about 3 months, I was very busy, but I enjoyed Spanish life very, very much!   Part of Spanish culture:  freedom, the importance and loyalty of family and friends, the dedication to learning... and how to have a really good time almost every night of the week!    ::  
Then, as we say in America, for me "the new-ness wore off", and life, normal life... the struggle of every-day working, eating, dating, loving... losing love... difficulty in creating friendships (in Spanish culture, it is normal that your only friends are the people you grew-up with in school... but educated Spaniards will allow foreigners to become friends with time and trust, similar to Russia)... much lying, cheating and deceit, which are a normal part of the "business culture" in Spain and Spanish business... the crazy food (some good, some horrible, and if you knew what you were eating you might choke, or worse) and other things... constantly having to "apologize" to strangers, for being an American was one of the most painful problems.   
The "American apology" problem was not a big problem... my Spanish, Iranian, French, Russian, German, British, Aussie, or Irish friends would normally "step-in" and protect me,,, saying "this man is a good American... now leave!!!"  This usually stopped any "disagreements" in my two main "watering holes" in Madrid. 
...but I began to miss America very much.  I missed family, friends, food... real peanut butter!... Alaskan crab legs! ... "supermercados" (supermarkets) where I didn't have to wait in line for 20 minutes.... air-conditioned movie theaters... big stores with the most recent electronics    :: .... many things like that. 
I became tired and frustrated with the crowds of tourists with cameras, who would block me from walking down the street... tourists, some American, but others were European, who would scream, yell, be obnoxious in restaurants with questions such as, "Why can't these Spaniards learn to do things the way we do in "America"... or "Italy", or "Britain" or "Germany" ... tired of the hot, summer Metros crammed and crowded, with old ladies crying because they were being crushed by Spanish business-men who didn't care if they injured another person. 
Please understand... I like Spain very much... but every country.... are you listening??... EVERY country has good and not-good parts of it culture. 
I actually returned to the U.S. just recently, for a few months to finish an advanced academic degree and license, but   ::   I'll probably move back to Europe soon.  Now that I'm back here in America, I am missing Europe very much.  I may still decide to return to Petersburg to work, but I'm not sure yet.  Several of my closest friends live in Petersburg.  There are only a handful of people in the world, that I trust with my life... Sergey and Tatiana, who live in Petersburg, are two of them.  I miss them and their little daughter very much.   
This is a very _good_ thing about Russian culture... strong friendship, friends, that you will trust, and trust for the remainder of your life... this is not _as_ common here in America, as it is in Russia... but, for me, this is a diamond, a jewel of Russian culture... _the ideas of friendship and loyalty_ ...much better than the American ideas. 
But Russian culture has its difficulties also. 
And I know that living in Petersburg again, wouldl cause me to miss America and American culture.  
This, I think, is another problem for people who choose to work and live in foreign countries.  Many people develop the "nomad" instinct  (me, I have become a nomad) ... to travel, work, live... then travel again.  For me, I have two distinct advantages... experience living in different countries and cultures... and I've already done the "marriage/divorce adventure!"    ::     So, no kids, no wife, I can travel and work. 
Don't hate your own culture, until you have seen and learned other cultures... there are good and not-good people in every culture... there are good and not-good things about every culture.  Be glad, and be thankful for what you have.. 
Liz ... my point is this... I sense, I think, that you haven't lived outside the United States.  You may dislike the politics, you may hate parts of our culture... but until you have actually lived and earned money from work in another country... struggled and worked to earn enough money for your next meal, or to pay for your electricity, or to physically, forcefully shuffle into a Metro or bus with someone... or have cow-crap thrown on your shoes so someone can scam you into paying him so he can eat his next meal... you can never understand living in a different culture... and you can''t appreciate the advantage you've had living in the U.S.   
This is NOT a criticism of life or any culture... it is the reality of life  _Tourism, or a holiday, don't count._.   I think a person needs to work in another culture for at least 3 months before he or she can begin to understand the different culture... and begin to appreciate your own culture (America).  Maybe you will like the new culture and decide to live there forever... or maybe you will decide the opposite and run back to "Uncle Sam" (U.S.).   
Both choices can happen, and most importantly... _each choice is O.K._  
A bit of advice... don't use the "I Hate Bush" as a "trump-card" to create friendships with people in other countries.  Most foreigners are much smarter than that.  I never start the "political" discussions first... I usually wait for the other person to begin the "political" discussion.  There are many more important topics to discuss, much more important than politics. 
Move and get a job in Delhi for a few months.  Then tell me your opinion of America, and American culture.    ::      This is your task, young Padawan    ::  
Added note:
If MasterAdministrator, DDT, TATY, kalinka_vinnie, basurero, laxxy, Бармалей, and our others have thought I went "overboard"... please tell me. 
On a more pleasant note, I hear a cricket chirping, outside my window... and I remember a Russian-speaker criticize me once for not knowing the Russian word for cricket...but Russian or no-Russian ... I hear him chirping, calling for his mate.   Important to understand.  Nature becomes universal, for each of us.   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

2 kopecks? thats more like

----------


## Ataklena

Something from my own experience... don't judge me too harshly.
It's not that a young person can't stand living in his own country whether it's America or Russia. It's rather pleasant to have something to critisize from time to time  :: . The problem may appear if, being American (or Russian) one doesn't know how to communicate with foreigners, i.e. how to dissasosiate himself from the (partially) bad image of his motherland or - on the other hand - how to defend this image (For example, I remember myself being "too Russian" in mixed company  ::  - or being too loud of an American  :: ).
So Liz, if I can give you a piece of advise, be responsible just for yourself, not for your country. Don't deny its advantages (oh, reading American science fiction without a dictionary!  :: ), and why not have fun learning something new from other cultures? People won't think worse of you just because you're an American.  ::

----------


## basurero

> Something from my own experience... don't judge me too harshly.
> It's not that a young person can't stand living in his own country whether it's America or Russia. It's rather pleasant to have something to critisize from time to time . The problem may appear if, being American (or Russian) one doesn't know how to communicate with foreigners, i.e. how to disassociate himself from the (partially) bad image of his motherland or - on the other hand - how to defend this image (For example, I remember myself being "too Russian" in_ mixed company  - or being too loud of an American ).
> So Liz, if I can give you a piece of advise, be responsible just for yourself, not for your country. Don't deny its advantages (oh, reading American science fiction without a dictionary! ), and why not have fun learning something new from other cultures? People won't think worse of you just because you're an American.  (Sorry for the many mistakes I probably made)

   ::

----------


## Ataklena

*basurero*, thanks!

----------


## Rtyom

> исчо адын топег удался

 Только вернулся на форум, а уже жжот.  :: 
Чем занимался, Игорь?

----------


## DagothWarez

> Чем занимался, Игорь?

 Решал вопросы жизнеобеспечения моего тельца.

----------


## Sir Krist

everyone I meet from other countries are gratefull to be in America, my friend Sergei from Ukraine tells me he is so happy to be able to have 2 cars,house, 3 kids and a wife.everyone tells me that America is a great place to work "all you need is uniform and pajamas". most say they wouldnt go back to thier old countryto live (they would for a visit) because it isnt the same and you cant support your self there. 
I dont care where you re from, you should respect the country you re born in, as well the one you live in. America is a beautiful country you get by in many sircumstances that you couldnt if you were in another country . they re prisons that many people "cross the border" to come over here because you can live here not just get by but you can actually live.many say that here its not  im starving,its not im hungry, its hey I want to have pizza today. 
slavcya vasha strana! lubite vasha stranya! eta ne trudna eta ochin prosta! 
sorry not to sound angry,but you need to see the world some.sure some dont like Americans but most are happy to be here, and would like to be here even if just for a short time. 
listen to some patriotic music and learn some history, you are talking about hollywood? does anybody like hollywood, hlooywood mis represents America? learn about traditional American. 
PS can i have your Americna money and job? i also want your American car too. I need a good job I can get you something in mexico I think 
"""I'm not saying the US is the greatest country, but you should really learn how to appreciate the life you've been given.""" 
Dobry was that a speach? I read the whole thing, very nice, dont mind if I use that on tv some day ::

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

> That's one of the most pitiful things I've ever heard. That and the fact that the Chukchi are supposedly the "most contaminated people in the world" according to the UN.

 It's not pitiful, it's sad. In a society like India, it is very difficult to work up in society, due to the still remaining caste system, though not virtually impossible nowadays. It used to be much worse. However, if you're also not offered the resources, like education, to make a better life for yourself, you will most likely remain in that lifestyle throughout your life. 
In the US, you can choose your education, basically - private or public school. You can go to any university you want, if you have the brains. You can own your own property - yes, even after paying off loans. It is very easy to form a business. 
The US believes in providing resources, but you have to be the one to put them to good use. If you don't use the opportunities you are given, then it's the individuals fault, which is no the case in other countries.

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

> """I'm not saying the US is the greatest country, but you should really learn how to appreciate the life you've been given.""" 
> Dobry was that a speach? I read the whole thing, very nice, dont mind if I use that on tv some day

 Actually I wrote that.   ::

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Sir Krist  
> "I'm not saying the US is the greatest country, but you should really learn how to appreciate the life you've been given." 
> Dobry was that a speach? I read the whole thing, very nice, dont mind if I use that on tv some day   Actually I wrote that.

 MalenkayaKatinka... you wrote the quote...  
...but I wrote the speech he's referring to.   ::   ::   
Thanks, Sir Krist.

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

I know, but he quoted what I wrote.   ::  Btw, it was well written.  ::

----------


## Dobry

> I know, but he quoted what I wrote.   Btw, it was well written.

 Yes, you deserve credit for the good quote.    ::   
And спасибо, MalenkayaKatinka.

----------


## iamjames

I think you miss understood me... I guess I shouldnt have said some of those things, but, I dont think America is bad, but I hate hear the midle eastern countries hating us just because we were born here. I think it is rater unfair. Perhaps I am a naive, but I dont think that the government is helping us at all. I really dissagree with that. 
Well... I am female by the way, and how in the world did you find out my first name?

----------


## Оля

> Я часто спрашивал себя: Почему не может любить... Прежде, чем Вы любите Вас?*
> К счастью, я люблю себя. Я ЛЮБЛЮ ВАС, MARKO!

 *These two phrases ("Почему не может любить... Прежде, чем Вы любите Вас?") are not understandable.

----------


## charlestonian

> I think you misunderstood me... I guess I shouldn't have said some of those things, but, I don't think America is bad, but I hate to hear the Middle Eastern countries hating us just because we were born here. I think it is rather unfair. Perhaps I am_naive, but I dont think that the government is helping us at all. I really dissagree with that. 
> Well... *I am female by the way, and how in the world did you find out my first name?*

 Duh.... You signed your very first post, *Liz James*.
And, if you hate America, pack your bags, and haul (Edited. L.) to Russia. Who stops you?
PS. Look at your mistakes. Instead of cursing America, you should pay more attention in school  ::  (Are you really an American?)

----------


## BlackMage

It's 2006; nobody cares who you marry, as long as it's a man.

----------


## charlestonian

> It's 2006; nobody cares who you marry, as long as it's a man.

 Or, she can marry a woman, in some countries  ::

----------


## Siriusly

do not express your feelings, just kill everyone that bothers you. If everyone does this, then in just a few years me and my dog will have the world to ourselves. 
Thank you.

----------


## Юрка

> These two phrases ("Почему не может любить... Прежде, чем Вы любите Вас?") are not understandable.

 Предположу, что смысл следующий: "Почему нельзя полюбить кого-то прежде чем полюбишь самого себя ?".

----------


## Юрка

> I dont think America is bad, but I hate hear the midle eastern countries hating us just because we were born here.

 Не принимайте близко к сердцу. Я же знаю, что простые американцы - хорошие (политики не в счёт).  ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> These two phrases ("Почему не может любить... Прежде, чем Вы любите Вас?") are not understandable.

 Предположу, что смысл следующий: "Почему нельзя полюбить кого-то прежде чем полюбишь самого себя ?".[/quote:2g4lh2m8]
Тут много чего можно предположить   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

As I've been told since childhood, a typical american is a greedy extremely uneducated fatty scum, always ready to slay you for a buck, valueing nothing in the world but money and the very right one, who deserves to be purged from the face of Earth. 
Maybe it was a part of the cold war.  ::  Now sentiments have shifted dramatically. But still americans are spoken of with a thin coating of dislike.

----------


## basurero

> As I've been told since childhood, a typical american is a greedy extremely uneducated fatty scum, always ready to slay you for a buck, valueing nothing in the world but money and the very right one, who deserves to be purged from the face of Earth.

 ЛОЛ! Но ты забыл, что большой процент американцев - христиане-экстремисты! Может быть, эти обобщения выведены из того, что американское телевидение - дерьмо!  
Между прочим, жизнь была бы намного скучнее, если бы у нас никого не было, над кем смеяться.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я думаю, что мы всегда найдем кого-то, над котором можно смеяться...

----------


## charlestonian

> я думаю, что мы всегда найдем кого-то, над котороым можно смеяться...

 or better:
я думаю, что мы всегда найдем кого-то, над *кем* можно *по*смеяться...

----------


## Оля

> Между прочим, жизнь была бы намного скучнее, если бы у нас _ не было никого, над кем можно было бы смеяться.

  

> я думаю, что мы всегда найдем кого-то, над котором можно смеяться...

 "кого-то, над которым можно смеяться" doesn't work.
"кого-то, над кем..." is correct.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> "кого-то, над которым можно смеяться" doesn't work.

 Why? Seems to be pretty ok to me...

----------


## Basil77

> ЛОЛ! Но ты забыл, что большой процент американцев - христиане-экстремисты! Может быть, эти обобщения выведены из того, что американское телевидение - дерьмо!  
> Между прочим, жизнь была бы намного скучнее, если бы у нас никого не было, над кем смеяться.

 99% of Russian TV programms are sh!t too. So, it looks like, you can say all these things about russians, in your logic. And what did you mean under the "христиане-экстремисты"? I don't understand. Is it some kind of joke?  ::

----------


## Оля

> "кого-то, над которым можно смеяться" doesn't work.
> 			
> 		  Why? Seems to be pretty ok to me...

 "КТО-ТО, над КОТОРЫМ" - так не говорят. А если и говорят, то это неправильно   ::  Но я такого не слышала. Правильно - "кто-то, над КЕМ..." 
P.S. "ТОТ (того, тому и т.д.), над КОТОРЫМ" is ok.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Оль, ну basurero это простительно  ::  Ты думаешь, что каждый русский вдаётся в такие тонкости? Мы ж не роботы  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это  был  не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!

 My bad  ::  Тебе тоже простительно  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!

 You were quick to amend your post   ::  Good boy!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Vincent Tailors] 

> Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!

 My bad  ::  Тебе тоже простительно  :: [/quote:3vuwwrm6] 
спасибо!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!     You were quick to amend your post   Good boy!

 И тебе тоже спасибочки!  ::

----------


## charlestonian

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":1pk28xvb  Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!     You were quick to amend your post   Good boy!

 И тебе тоже спасибочки!  :: [/quote:1pk28xvb] 
And now, by the power vested in me, I pronounce you....  ::

----------


## adoc

> я думаю, что мы всегда найдем кого-то, над котором можно смеяться...

 At your governor, for instance.  "He can't be bargained with. He can't be reasoned with."  btw cngrts

----------


## ReDSanchous

[quote=charlestonian] 

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":3vreuchf  Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!     You were quick to amend your post   Good boy!     И тебе тоже спасибочки!

 And now, by the power vested in me, I pronounce you....  :: [/quote:3vreuchf]
Finish your phrase now, man!!!!!! Who or what do you pronounce him?   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> Finish your phrase now, man!!!!!! Who or what do you pronounce him?

 ...dead at the scene.

----------


## ReDSanchous

In this case I would say 'announce him'   ::  Or is 'pronounce' more magnific?

----------


## BlackMage

> In this case I would say 'announce him'   Or is 'pronounce' more magnific?

 It's just common jargon for dead people.  "He was taken to St. Mary Hospital, where he was pronounced dead at 8:15pm."

----------


## charlestonian

[quote=ReDSanchous] 

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":pyynqckh  Хорошо, что басуреро простительно, но это был не он, кто написал эту фразу. Это был я!     You were quick to amend your post   Good boy!     И тебе тоже спасибочки!    And now, by the power vested in me, I pronounce you....

 Finish your phrase now, man!!!!!! Who or what do you pronounce him?   :: [/quote :: yynqckh] 
Ti chto, nikogda etoi frazi ne slishal????  :: . Ask KV, he knows... Vi obmenyalis takimi lyubeznostyami, chto mozhno podumat' - vi pozhenites'  ::   
It's a joke, OK?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  ЛОЛ! Но ты забыл, что большой процент американцев - христиане-экстремисты! Может быть, эти обобщения выведены из того, что американское телевидение - дерьмо!  
> Между прочим, жизнь была бы намного скучнее, если бы у нас никого не было, над кем смеяться.   99% of Russian TV programms are sh!t too. So, it looks like, you can say all these things about russians, in your logic. And what did you mean under the "христиане-экстремисты"? I don't understand. Is it some kind of joke?

 Yeh of course Russian programmes suck too, but they aren't propagated to all corners of the globe like American ones are. So you don't see them and so you can't form biased opinions about Russians based on their TV shows. 
Christians extremists are the kind of people who promote the teaching of "intelligent design"... The kind of people who invade countries because they had a conversation with God about it... Get the picture?    ::

----------


## Basil77

> Christians extremists are the kind of people who promote the teaching of "intelligent design"... The kind of people who invade countries because they had a conversation with God about it... Get the picture?

 Got it. Now you made it perfectly clear for me, thanks. I agree that americans speculate with the God's name too much. Even on their money.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> *These two phrases ("Почему не может любить... Прежде, чем Вы любите Вас?") are not understandable.

 А я понял.   :: 
Это известная фраза о том, что "Никто тебя не полюбит, пока сам себя не полюбишь".

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> *These two phrases ("Почему не может любить... Прежде, чем Вы любите Вас?") are not understandable.

 А я понял.   :: 
Это известная фраза о том, что "Никто тебя не полюбит, пока сам себя не полюбишь".[/quote:k7dkweru]
Тебе надо расшифровывать египетские иероглифы!   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Тебе надо расшифровывать египетские иероглифы!

 Когда меня хвалят - я краснею...   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  In this case I would say 'announce him'   Or is 'pronounce' more magnific?   It's just common jargon for dead people.  "He was taken to St. Mary Hospital, where he was pronounced dead at 8:15pm."

 I failed to see that common phrase - however common it is!   *charlestonian,*  Yeah, I know it's a joke. Don't take it so seriously (if you do)!! As I said earlier, I simply couldn't figure out the phrase.

----------

